# Three from me



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I finished these up this afternoon both the boardcuts are Sapele, one is my take on Bill's classic slingshot. 
The other is a slightly larger version of my own design.
The natural was from a large dead fall I picked up at the weekend.
Martin


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

Three good looking cattys mate, I'd be well chuffed if they were mine. The middle one would be my first choice.









Bri


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Love them all but I think the natty and the board cut on the right are my favourite. if you started selling I would definitely buy from you. Your work is brilliant.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work Mate! Really nice Cattys! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love that natural. It is great. So smooth.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Martin,
They look great and I realy like their shapes. Saludos.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

As clean as usual Martin. Gentle curves and appealing to the hand. think this trio I like the hippocampus. The grain is rather compact.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are as good as it gets, Martin.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice ones Martin . good job. Natural look great


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, just...wow(in a good way)!!







They're all gorgeous, but they are arranged in order of my prefence from right to left.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You can tell a person who loves wood cos it comes out in there work, as always Martin great work, I love shooting mine that looks like a sea horse, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> You can tell a person who loves wood cos it comes out in there work, as always Martin great work, I love shooting mine that looks like a sea horse, jeff


i'v seen the one in your vids that u call a seahorse, its a beatifuly crafted catapult, wevy good work martin, john


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent work martin


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

You´re the best, beautifull forks


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments they are all appreciated. Here they are again with theraband bandsets fitted.
The bands on the natural and seahorse are tapered from 20mm down to 15mm,
Bills classic has a more extreme taper of 25 to 10mm.
The boardcuts are fun to shoot but I love naturals, and spent a couple of hours and a
bandset wandering round the farm with the natural.
Martin


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good looking shooters as always, Martin!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Martin you should put a couple in the for sale part and let the lads have a chance of your catapults, i love all mine, i bet i have more than you ha ha, jeff


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

They are all very very nice but my favorite is the right hand side one, you've worked the wood wonderfully.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

oh yer, they is all gorgeous.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Martin you should put a couple in the for sale part and let the lads have a chance of your catapults, i love all mine, i bet i have more than you ha ha, jeff


Your not wrong Jeff, I have 4 of my own and that includes these three. Over the next week or so I will get some made up and put a few up for sale,
if they go well I will do more.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

stunning work as always


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi martin, they look stunning, love them all- good work mate-


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great work Martin keep em coming!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Martin gran trabajo son preciosos , unas buenas gomas y a machacar objetos , saludos desde Spain.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

These are beautiful the finish is just amazing , I love the grain in that natural.
Dan


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great work martin!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheers Guys.
Martin


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice for sure Martin!!! Well done!!!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Loving that natural Martin, great work!


----------

